# JD 455 Hydraulic Snow Blade



## Enginemen (Aug 29, 2013)

Afternoon All
I am new to the site would like to get some feed back I have a John Deere 455 an would like to get a hydraulic snow blade does anyone know of a manufacture that makes one other than JD?

v/r,
DS


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Does your machine use a quick-hitch? If so, you could easily retrofit blades from any number of manufacturers. When my JD blade finally wears out I'm going to switch to a Boss ATV blade (hopefully they'll have a 66" one by then). I looked at them yesterday and it'll take a skilled fabricator 4 hours to get the blade to fit my hitch.


----------



## Enginemen (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks Camden for the reply, the best I know my 455 will take a quick-hitch when I bought it the only thing attachment wise was the 60" deck mower will like into the quick hitch details more.


----------

